# Achesons tournaments at Indian Lake Saturday



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone fishes on the saturday tournaments at indian lake for Achesons? I am looking for a boater i want to fish in all the saturday tournaments that i am open but i do not have a boat?

Thanks Adam


----------



## physco1973 (Feb 6, 2008)

You are welcome to fish with me on the ones I fish. I dont fish very many on saturdays, do to my work, I probaly will fish a couple in April and May, I will also be fishing there good friday tournament also. I may have a partner for that but Im not sure, I have won a few achesons tournamets in the last couple of years, They only pay out for First and Second Place, Payout will depend on the number of boats, If your interested you can call me at 419-234-3515
Thanks,
Mike


----------

